# 2nd CIGAR REVIEW HERF PHOTOS NOV 2008



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow,,,, not only is this my 10K

10,000 th POST!!!!!!!!

It has about 10K worth of photos!!

It is way easyer to post them here and share the link. Please know how much fun I had and honored that so many would show for such an event. I have made the best friends of my life on this crazy site...... for that I am very very thankful........

http://www.flickr.com/photos/harleycolt ... 324422833/

or for a slide show:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/harleycolt ... 2833/show/

Please feel fre to share YOUR photos of the Herf on this thread.

We smoked our best!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

This will surface when I run for POTUS

Congrats on post 10,000


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Great pics Michael, thanks for sharing them!
Congrats on 10,000!

Nick, is that your new Uni-bomber pic? :lol: :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cman, Congrats on the 10,000 posts ! 

Thanks for all the work you do taking the pics and posting them !


Nick did you get to shoot it ?


----------



## Gulfstream (Nov 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> This will surface when I run for POTUS
> 
> Congrats on post 10,000


Outstanding, nothing like the president running around with an smg. 8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Excellent, Michael, EXCELLENT! Those will bring back memories forever!
Shoot, we got a lot "done", didn't we?!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats on the 10,000th!!!!!!

Awesome slide show....looks like a damn good time was had by all. Thanks for sharing........


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats on the milestone Michael!!

Thank you for sharing the pics. You can tell by the expressions on everyone's face that a great time was had!!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Way to go on the posts CM!

And the pics - NICE! Looks like everbody really enjoyed themselves


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks for the pics Michael.

Mine made it from the camera to laptop so far.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Finally got to view them...looks like I missed a great time. Glad ya'll had such a great Herf!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Great pics!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Bigkerm (Nov 26, 2006)

*Great Pics*

Great Pics Michael !!!!!

It was a great time, I hope to meet up with you guys again soon !!!!

Matthew a.k.a. Bigkerm


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Great Pics*



Bigkerm said:


> Great Pics Michael !!!!!
> 
> It was a great time, I hope to meet up with you guys again soon !!!!
> 
> Matthew a.k.a. Bigkerm


<waving> Hey, Matthew! Nice to meet you!


----------



## RKC07 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you CM. Looks like all had a great time.


I forgot to mention. In Stan's best voice. BASTARDS.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## Lady_Elizabeth (Nov 20, 2008)

Those are great pics of some really great people.

Hi guys (and gals). I finally made it here.  I posted an introductory post on the beginners thread.

That was a great time in Florida. I met some really nice people there. Many of them went out of their way to make sure the visit was awesome. And it was! Many thanks to Michael for everything. He took us to see Hulk Hogan's house!!! How cool is that??! And I still have to rinse off the numerous sea shells that I collected at the beach. Lol.

I'd love to go back next year.

Thanks again to all I met. You really made me feel at home and it was like I have known you for a long time.

Elizabeth (Liz)


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, what she said. ^^^

By the way Michael, I watched that movie... The Warriors.

CAN YOU DIG IT?!?!?

LOL

The Warriors... gangs, violence, guns, switch blades, a few hot chicks, and the ocean... what else do you need?

That one guy reminded me of Pauly Shore... the snitch guy from the rival gang.

My favorite part was near the end when that guy (the Pauly Shore look-alike) had the three beer bottles on his fingers and was clanging them together and chanting "Warriors, come out and playyyyyyyy."

-JT


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!!!! 

I have to rent it again! What a classic! 

PPPAAAAaaaaaaa...... LLLAAyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

The Warriors is an AWESOME movie! It's a classic in my eyes. I own the DVD and the video game :lol: .


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice pics...would be nice if one of the group photos had labels...I don't know who I am looking at, with a few exceptions of course.


----------

